# Horse theft...!!



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I know its got F all to do with DWA's but this is the only section I post in. Today my girlfriends had her two and a half year old foal stolen. What a horrible crime this turns out to be my girlfiend is in bits honestly. How can u steel somebody's horse, a horse some body loves and has paid/pays a lot of money for. Absolute low lifes!! I am by no means an angel and hav landed my self in the nick a few times but to do such a thing is beyond me!! Thieving :censor:'s


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Hiya, you have PM. am replying on here too so that it stays bumped for you.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive replied yeah thanks for your help. I'll put a picture up now just incase anybody knows anybody from the oldham area, he's 15.3 bay gelding, with black main and tail, not freeze marked or chipped.








Cheers 
Seb


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh dear, I hope she gets him back.

Thats why its always a good idea to get them chipped or branded 

Best of luck x


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

SexyBear77 said:


> Oh dear, I hope she gets him back.
> 
> Thats why its always a good idea to get them chipped or branded
> 
> Best of luck x


Thanks, the vet is sorting out his passport then he was Gona brand him/chip him. Sombody in a near buy village has found a horse tho that fits his description but it had a head collar on. wich hers didn't but mabe its been spooked wen they tried putting it in a box because its only ever been in a box once on the way to the auction wen he was young. Hopefully its him anyway.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Thanks, the vet is sorting out his passport then he was Gona brand him/chip him. Sombody in a near buy village has found a horse tho that fits his description but it had a head collar on. wich hers didn't but mabe its been spooked wen they tried putting it in a box because its only ever been in a box once on the way to the auction wen he was young. Hopefully its him anyway.


Aye, quite possible. Fingers crossed, he's stunning.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers she's goin having a look soon ill let you know how she gets on?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

He's been found in a nearby village. He's ok some woman found him and put him in her field. He dint have a head collar on tho but ther isnt realy away he can get out of the field unless somebody has let him out!!! Anyways thanks for your concerns


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad he's turned up, I think people think it's a bit of a joke letting animals out, there's been some 'odd' cases round here in the past but it's hard to prove!


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Sooo glad she`s been reunited with him. He`s a stunner by the way.: victory::flrt:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

RachaelBee said:


> Glad he's turned up, I think people think it's a bit of a joke letting animals out, there's been some 'odd' cases round here in the past but it's hard to prove!


Not realy that hard to prove round here the dog walker blatenly cut the locks and chains off the gates because there a path that cuts threw the field its a nightmare.

And thanks he is a little stunner ain't he. He's only 2 and a half and he's 15.3 and its his temperament that's the thing he's like a big puppy absolutey no fear of people comes straight over. Wich is strange because he had been locked in a stable for 8 month never mucked out his coat was full of horse sh*t he looked like he had dread locks. That picture is from last Summer after they fell off.


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> He's been found in a nearby village. He's ok some woman found him and put him in her field. He dint have a head collar on tho but ther isnt realy away he can get out of the field unless somebody has let him out!!! Anyways thanks for your concerns


Now lock him up or move him to another stable...


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

GJUK said:


> Now lock him up or move him to another stable...


Yeah another lady has bought two massive motobike chains and locked the two gates. She's goin to put signs up aswell I can't see dog walkers cutting threw these but she said its happens before if I catch one of them doing it Ill throw them all over the field.


----------

